# What died on the cross?



## StriperAddict (May 16, 2014)

Besides Jesus' death, what else died on the cross that day?


If you have time to put scriptue to an answer, great... but no worries either way, open discussion.



I'll be back on this sometime next week.
I got a Mrs. to go date today and thru this weekend...  our 21st anniversary  !


----------



## gordon 2 (May 16, 2014)

StriperAddict said:


> Besides Jesus' death, what else died on the cross that day?
> 
> 
> If you have time to put scriptue to an answer, great... but no worries either way, open discussion.
> ...




 Teachers.

 Jeremiah 31:34
No longer will they teach their neighbor, or say to one another, 'Know the LORD,' because they will all know me, from the least of them to the greatest," declares the LORD. "For I will forgive their wickedness and will remember their sins no more."


Hebrews 8:11

No longer will they teach their neighbor, or say to one another, 'Know the Lord,' because they will all know me, from the least of them to the greatest.


Isaiah 54:13

13 “I myself will teach your people
    and give them prosperity and peace.


----------



## formula1 (May 16, 2014)

*Re:*

Happy 21st!

We who believe have died...

Colossians 3:3 
For you have died, and your life is hidden with Christ in God.

Romans 6
6 We know that our old self was crucified with Him in order that the body of sin might be brought to nothing, so that we would no longer be enslaved to sin. 7 For one who has died has been set free from sin. 8 Now if we have died with Christ, we believe that we will also live with Him. 9 We know that Christ, being raised from the dead, will never die again; death no longer has dominion over Him. 10 For the death He died He died to sin, once for all, but the life He lives He lives to God. 11 So you also must consider yourselves dead to sin and alive to God in Christ Jesus.

Hebrews 10:14 
For by a single offering He has perfected for all time those who are being sanctified.

1 Peter 2:24 
He himself bore our sins in his body on the tree, that we might die to sin and live to righteousness. By his wounds you have been healed.

... so, reckon yourself dead to sin and alive to God!


----------



## hobbs27 (May 16, 2014)

This question makes my head spin with all kinds of possibilities. Lots of bad things died as a result of the cross but Im not sure we can say died on that cross... such as Satans hope. would you pin that on the cross or the resurrection? 

 Death itself died as a result of the cross. Only by the shed blood do we have everlasting life.

 I could go on but Im really more interested in other peoples opinions on this topic...very interesting question striper addict & Happy Anniversary!

 On the cross Love killed Law


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2014)

I've always heard Satan was defeated on the cross. I know this isn't death as the OP asked. I couldn't find a verse that said Jesus defeated Satan on the cross. One article I was reading the author said Jesus  didn't destroy or defeat Satan but left him powerless. Powerless over our spiritual death.


----------



## mtnwoman (May 17, 2014)

My transgressions died on the cross. Even though I continue to transgress, i'm covered by the blood shed on the cross. My sickness died on the cross, even though I may still live with that sickness in the flesh (bruised for our iniquities) died on the cross. I am only here for a test to believe or not to believe. All i have to do is 'believe' and I will be whole again, perfect before the Father covered by the blood of the sacrifice of the one true Lamb of God. I was redeemed by Christ, bought back by the cross from satan because of my belief, bought freely, not by 'coupons' of anything I did, but bought freely by belief. How easy was that? Not by works, not by selection but by simple belief that it was a free gift from Christ and His willingness to do that......oh my precious Redeemer of life!!!!!


----------



## gordon 2 (May 17, 2014)

I hope it is possible to go around twice because I would add that the mystery of becoming a disciple of God is done away with. This Jesus teaches himself in Luke 11:27-28.

Luke 11:27-28

27 As Jesus was saying these things, a woman in the crowd called out, “Blessed is the mother who gave you birth and nursed you.”

28 He replied, “Blessed rather are those who hear the word of God and obey it.”


----------



## StriperAddict (May 19, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> I couldn't find a verse that said Jesus defeated Satan on the cross.


Good question! Try Colossians 2:14-16  Also Rev 17:14 ...  These (the beast, satan,in ch 17) will wage war against the Lamb, and the Lamb will overcome them, because He is Lord of lords and King of kings, and those who are with Him are the called and chosen and faithful.”






hobbs27 said:


> This question makes my head spin with all kinds of possibilities. Lots of bad things died as a result of the cross but Im not sure we can say died on that cross... such as Satans hope. would you pin that on the cross or the resurrection?
> 
> Satan's hope, as in trying to get believers to sin (temptation)? No, that will never go away... a "left over agent" known as the power of sin is still in our unredeemed bodies, and will "speak" to us until we are in the grave and freed from our physical body.
> Satan's hope, as taking someone out of the faith altogether?  I'll let the verses we're going through here speak to that, as OSAS is such a touchy subject.
> ...


 
Thanks hobbs!  And great quote... reminds me of... 

Romans 7:4
<SUP class=versenum>4 </SUP>Therefore, my brethren, you also were <SUP class=crossreference value='(A)'></SUP>made to die <SUP class=crossreference value='(B)'></SUP>to the Law <SUP class=crossreference value='(C)'></SUP>through the body of Christ, so that you might be joined to another, to Him who was raised from the dead, in order that we might bear fruit for God.

Imagine ... the very body of our Lord which was crucified, also crucified for us the strength of sin, or "power of sin" = the law...
*1 Corinthians 15:56* 
The sting *of* death is *sin*, and the *power* *of* *sin* is the law;

Clould it mean Christ's body took away, made dead, the law/power of sin in our spirit man?    

Consider also... Rom 7
<SUP class=versenum>5 </SUP>For while we were <SUP class=crossreference value='(F)'></SUP>in the flesh, the sinful passions, which were <SUP class=crossreference value='(G)'></SUP>_aroused_ by the Law, were at work <SUP class=crossreference value='(H)'></SUP>in <SUP class=footnote value='[c]'></SUP>the members of our body to bear fruit for death. <SUP class=versenum>6 </SUP>But now we have been (consider the tense... past action, completed action by Christ alone) <SUP class=crossreference value='(I)'></SUP>released from the Law, having <SUP class=crossreference value='(J)'></SUP>died to that by which we were bound, so that we serve in <SUP class=crossreference value='(K)'></SUP>newness of <SUP class=crossreference value='(L)'></SUP>the <SUP class=footnote value='[d]'></SUP>Spirit  and not in oldness of the letter No No:.

What does this mean?

I'll open the floor again on this note above 

Some will say ..  "striper... yer killin me  "


----------



## gordon 2 (May 20, 2014)

StriperAddict said:


> Good question! Try Colossians 2:14-16  Also Rev 17:14 ...  These (the beast, satan,in ch 17) will wage war against the Lamb, and the Lamb will overcome them, because He is Lord of lords and King of kings, and those who are with Him are the called and chosen and faithful.”
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I think  Paul  explains in Romans what are the new  stakes, or concerns, for our walk in Christ.  The way I understand it is that for the cross we can walk in faith with a great and effective confidence. And! for the promise of the general resurrection when we will acquire new bodies for which satin is indeed defeated--because on them evil shall have, then, no dominion...

So evil is defeated because of our Lord's plan which will be eventually accomplished with the general resurrection,  but which includes for us now in this process, we who are still subject for our flesh to evil and to lusts,  this heads up from Paul:


Romans 13

1 Let every soul be subject unto the higher powers. For there is no power but of God: the powers that be are ordained of God.

2 Whosoever therefore resisteth the power, resisteth the ordinance of God: and they that resist shall receive to themselves - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -ation.

And this: 

14 But put ye on the Lord Jesus Christ, and make not provision for the flesh, to fulfil the lusts thereof.



------------------
Paul goes on to explain I think what the higher powers are. They are actions, vis a vis the saints dealings with people, that proceed from love.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 20, 2014)

Thanks Gordon

With servitude as our calling, 
I'm thinking Paul is opening a door for us to know the battle we have in our minds is part of, as you say, the flesh and its pull.

What is good to know is, 
if the flesh is and remains un-redeemed, 
then we can take authority over it by the victory already won against it by the cross of Christ.

We have a Saviour willing to share in that victory for us,
because, like us,
He was tempted - in His flesh (born of a woman, born under the law) - in ALL things as we are ...

Talk about identifying with us!

... and yet without sin.

A stake in that victory is His righteousness imputed to us...
in our spirit man made truely alive,

so we can fight those spiritual battles - the pull of the flesh,

with spiritual weapons...

the truth of His Living Word.


PAX!


----------



## hobbs27 (May 22, 2014)

The King of the Jews.


----------



## Lowjack (Jun 24, 2014)

All Good answers , but to me the Curse of Death Died on the cross , so that I may live forever.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 24, 2014)

The wrath of God died on the cross which is related to the curse of death. Everything centers around the wrath of God. By sending his Son to die on the cross, Jesus has released us of his Father's wrath.
God's wrath was delivered to individuals, cities, or nations because they couldn't follow God's rules. This is why Jesus came to the earth.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 24, 2014)

From the link:
I might add, however, a comment about a pet peeve of mine with regard to how so many Christians tend to pit sin against the sinner. Simply put, the Bible doesn’t allow for that. God’s wrath stands not against an impersonal thing (or, if you like negation, a not-thing), but against persons who are sinful. Sin entails both guilt and corruption. It is we human beings who are guilty and corrupt because of what we have done in rebellion against God and his Law.

And the cross bears this point out. If we acknowledge that Christ’s cross-work was indeed a satisfaction of God’s wrath, then we must also acknowledge that the punishment which Christ received was thoroughly personal. God did not punish sin on the cross, he punished his own dear Son. It was not only sin that died that day, it was his Son who died. Christ’s cry of dereliction was a cry which flowed from a very personal experience of sensing the the Father forsaking him. For our iniquities were laid upon, and he who knew no sin became sin for us, and he was reckoned a transgressor (i.e., our sin was imputed to him, even as his righteousness is imputed to us in justification). It was Christ, the vicarious sinner, who received God’s wrath – not only some impersonal thing called “sin.”

This is therefore not God’s cruel curse, but it is his holy and righteous indignation. The cross – understood in this way – IS the place where both God’s love and his righteousness meet. Christ received he11 that we might gain heaven. Is there any greater expression of love than this? It is here that God’s wrath IS his love. The same might also be said about the remainder of his wrath in eternal condemnation of those who remain outside of Christ. What is an act of his righteous condemnation against the reprobate, IS an act of his love for his people and – what is more – for his own Glory.

http://theologyoutofbounds.wordpress.com/2012/03/22/did-jesus-death-satisfy-gods-wrath/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jun 24, 2014)

Opposite view that the wrath of God didn't die on the cross:

What I am about to explain will likely be foreign to many of my readers, but it is not foreign to orthodox teaching and Church history. In brief:

    The cross of Christ had nothing to do with the wrath of God.
    God’s wrath was connected to the Old Covenant.
    The Old Covenant coexisted with the New Covenant during the New Testament (see Heb. 8:13).
    The Old Covenant was removed by the destruction of Jerusalem in AD 70, as described in Revelation and Matthew 24 (and as we’ve already discussed in this book).
    Revelation 15:1 and First Thessalonians 2:16 indicate that AD 70 was the complete removal of God’s wrath with the passing away of the law.

God’s Wrath and the Old Covenant

The first thing we must recognize is that the crucifixion of Christ did nothing to assuage the wrath of God. Jesus was not the Father’s “wrath sponge” soaking up His anger toward sin on the cross. Although it is a popular notion, we have absolutely no indication of this in Scripture.1 The reality of what Christ did on the cross was that He operated as a perfect lamb sacrifice, thus creating a brand new covenant through which the Father could forgive sin once and for all. The cross was not the punishment of sin; the cross made a way for the Father to forgive sin. God did not punish our debt of sin; He forgave our debt of sin through the perfect sacrifice. No lamb sacrifice was ever punished for sin. Rather, the lamb’s death simply enacted covenantal forgiveness. The animal merely stood between the owner and God, and its shed blood brought covenantal forgiveness. Jesus, the perfect lamb, released perfect forgiveness (see Heb. 8:6–13).

Considering that no Scriptures point to God’s wrath being poured out at the cross, we must consider another question: What do we understand from the New Testament regarding the wrath of God? By studying every passage on wrath in the New Testament, I found that wrath is connected to the Law (the Old Covenant). This is seen very clearly, for example, in Romans 4:15, which says, “For the law brings wrath, but where there is no law there is no transgression.”

Clearly, the wrath of God is an Old Covenant Law-based concept. When wrath is mentioned in the New Testament, it is consistently used to point to the coming destruction of Jerusalem, the final outpouring of God’s wrath. For example, in Matthew 3:7 and Luke 3:7, John the Baptist rebukes the Pharisees and speaks of their future destruction in AD 70, saying that the axe is already laid to the root and they won’t be saved by claiming Abraham as their father. He goes on to say of AD 70, “Who warned you to flee from the wrath to come?” Similarly, in Luke 21:23, Jesus speaks of the AD 70 massacre of Jerusalem and refers to it as the great distress and the “wrath upon the people.”

Thus, we can see that the wrath of God was not poured out on the cross, but it was poured out at the destruction of Jerusalem. 

http://www.phildrysdale.com/2013/05/the-kingdom-without-wrath/


----------



## PGP (Jul 21, 2014)

*Fall of Jerusalem only a small sample of God's wrath.*

The wrath of God was demonstrated at the fall of Jerusalem, but that was not the beginning, nor the end of God's judgment.  The Biblical principal that teaches us that God is angry about sin is introduced to us in the old testament, and there are many examples of God displaying his "wrath" at sin.  But 1944 years after the fall of Jerusalem, the wrath of God is still being revealed, if a person has open eyes.  And Revelation 6:16-17 points out that the final "edition" of God's wrath is yet to come.  Some during the 7 year tribulation, some at the end of the 1000 year reign of Christ on earth (Rev 19:15), some at the final judgment on sin at the Great White Throne judgment (Rev 20:11-15).  Unless, of course, a person thinks that being cast into the lake of fire for eternity is somehow not evidence of God's wrath.  By the way, that place was not created for man.  The Bible says it was created for the devil and his angels.  If a human goes there, it is because of personally rejecting reconciliation with God, which is offered through Christ.  John 3:16.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jul 21, 2014)

PGP said:


> The wrath of God was demonstrated at the fall of Jerusalem, but that was not the beginning, nor the end of God's judgment.  The Biblical principal that teaches us that God is angry about sin is introduced to us in the old testament, and there are many examples of God displaying his "wrath" at sin.  But 1944 years after the fall of Jerusalem, the wrath of God is still being revealed, if a person has open eyes.  And Revelation 6:16-17 points out that the final "edition" of God's wrath is yet to come.  Some during the 7 year tribulation, some at the end of the 1000 year reign of Christ on earth (Rev 19:15), some at the final judgment on sin at the Great White Throne judgment (Rev 20:11-15).  Unless, of course, a person thinks that being cast into the lake of fire for eternity is somehow not evidence of God's wrath.  By the way, that place was not created for man.  The Bible says it was created for the devil and his angels.  If a human goes there, it is because of personally rejecting reconciliation with God, which is offered through Christ.  John 3:16.


----------

